# Computer says it cannot open images in my photos - "file format is not supported"



## Wooodyy (Feb 6, 2011)

My computer recently broke and i had all my photos transferred onto another computer. However some images won't open even though they are in .jpg format, as it comes up with "file format is not supported". My computer is windows vista if that helps


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Do they show the proper icon?
Have you tried Rt-Click/Open With?


----------



## Wooodyy (Feb 6, 2011)

no they just have the photo image before a thumbnail of the image appears and i've tried opening it with every program on my computer and it keeps saying the file format is not supported  x


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Attach one and upload it or try opening them on another computer.


----------



## defianted (Jan 25, 2011)

right click and look for ' Properties ', it might help find out what it is.


----------



## NinjaTurtle82 (Aug 31, 2010)

i recently uploaded some new pix to my computer, when i hover over them it says its a JPX file. like the person above no program on my computer will open it. At first the icon was a piece of paper with little squares on it. When i clicked on properties i changed it to be opened with picture viewer..now the icon is paper with a picture viewer symbol on it, but still wont open. Most of my pictures came out fine but 16-61 are JPX


----------



## mickeyflame (Jan 23, 2011)

Make a copy of one of the files then rename it with the .jpg extention, see if that works.


----------



## NinjaTurtle82 (Aug 31, 2010)

A friend of mine suggested the same thing. However that didnt work either.


----------



## mickeyflame (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/jpx


----------



## Lvx (Mar 6, 2011)

NinjaTurtle82 said:


> i recently uploaded some new pix to my computer, when i hover over them it says its a JPX file. like the person above no program on my computer will open it. At first the icon was a piece of paper with little squares on it. When i clicked on properties i changed it to be opened with picture viewer..now the icon is paper with a picture viewer symbol on it, but still wont open. Most of my pictures came out fine but 16-61 are JPX


NinjaTurtle82, may I suggest that you open a new thread for your issue, because you're basically hijacking someone elses thread, plus you create confusion.

To the original poster; try opening the file with a different program, Google for "free image editor".


----------

